
Why We Often Blindside Companies - sahillavingia
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/20/why-we-often-blindside-companies/
======
freerobby
This callout is absurd and misplaced. Entrepreneurs do not owe TechCrunch
their scoop. So Caterina left Hunch 6 months before it was announced? Really?
Well then guess what Mike - she had the info 6 months before you did. Why does
Mike Arrington deserve right of first refusal on anything that goes to print?
Call founders or don't call founders but don't cry foul just because a founder
wants to control his or her own (in this case personal) story.

